# Bride transfer in rhinestons



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I am needing 3 sisters of the bride and 1 sister of the groom rhinestone transfers. Does someone out there offer these ready for me to apply to aprons ?If so what is the cost ? The wedding is coming up soon.


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Marie, where are you based ?

Colin


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in Minnesota.


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, oh sorry I am in the UK so the timing will be to long.

Best of luck

Colin


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here you go www.rhinestonetemplates.com based in your state.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep i am in minnesota,
Sandy Jo


----------

